# Natalie Dormer - Game of Thrones season 4 Portraits x3



## brian69 (13 Sep. 2014)

​


----------



## tiger103 (14 Sep. 2014)

sehr schöne Portraits, hoffentlich bleibt sie uns bei Game of Thrones noch eine Weile erhalten
vielen Dank dafür


----------

